

API to get realtime data of Gold and Silver - treenyc

I know there is google finance where we can get a JSON from a REST call.  But is there anywhere (For Free) where we can get a real price of gold and silver per ounce (or gram).  And it would great if I can get a history record of the prices.
======
apaprocki
Here are all LME vendors who distribute delayed data over the Internet:

[http://www.lme.com/market-
data/data_vendors_30minute_delayed...](http://www.lme.com/market-
data/data_vendors_30minute_delayed_data_vendors.asp)

They also offered free next-day data and historical data, but it seems maybe
that is changing:

<http://www.lme.com/historical_data.asp>

------
smcguinness
Found this - <https://secure.futureprice.com/>

Also, more options by searching
[http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory/1?apicat=Finan...](http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory/1?apicat=Financial).

Other option is to do "real-time" scraping. MarketWatch and Yahoo have pretty
good data feed to consume.

~~~
infinii
futureprice.com seems to be in beta stage currently. after which, I'm guessing
they will charge a fee as the T&C state that they are able to change the fees
freely (and there's mention of payment via credit card).

~~~
smcguinness
While yes, that seems to be the case and would be smart for them to charge in
the future to maintain the service. Unless the product is already mature, I'd
say take advantage of a free offering while you can and until your are
profitable enough to pay for a service. Can't imagine there are any 'real-
time' offerings for market data. Companies like Bloomberg, Thomson Reuters,
etc, etc wouldn't exist in the financial sectors if there was.

With regards to market quotes, latency is where companies like that compete.
Good luck with your product or app.

